
Stellar Foundation to give $121M in XLM cryptocurrency to Keybase users - Caelan
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/38925/stellar-foundation-to-airdrop-121m-in-xlm-tokens-to-users-of-slack-alternative-chat-app-keybase/
======
downrightmike
They've been giving the coin away for at least the last 2 years, but they are
still resorting to giving it away means there are issues with it.

------
jcintas
What do you have to do to claim the airdrop?

~~~
dummy
How to join the drop:

1) install Keybase: [https://keybase.io/download](https://keybase.io/download)

2) add your device

3) in the app, go to devices (second to last item in the nav) and add two
paper keys

4) click on your avatar (top of nav) and select "View profile"

5) click "Prove your [GitHub, Hackernews]" and follow the steps (HN might take
a while to update, took about 2 mins for me)

6) now you should be able to join the drop

